# PS3BREAK no more updatable!



## g.crow (Sep 17, 2010)

(german source : http://www.romkids.de/2010-09/ps3break-neu...-updatebar.htm)

seems they changed the chip to a cheap pic which makes the stick no more updatable via usb/pc.

i ordered mine from shoptemp a few days ago, hope im not screwed.
but as they dont answer emails i just have to wait and see for myself.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 17, 2010)

Meh. And I was thinking about buying one...


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 17, 2010)

Is the copy of PS3Break. Nothing more.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 17, 2010)

well the guy got a few samples which were all fine (http://www.romkids.de/2010-09/ps3break-das-erste-review-des-psjb-clones.htm), he says the latest batch he has got comes in a different case (which is also stated on the official site) und has that cheap PIC instead of the ATMega, rendering the update button useless.

why should they make fake clones of a clone? it makes sense to sell fake psjailbreaks, but not to sell fakes of one of the hundreds of clones around


----------



## Matthew (Sep 18, 2010)

Well that sucks


----------



## girugamarc (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Wait, what?


they changed the internal chip to something different
and the chip cannot be updated so if the new support for 3.42 or BM 1.1 ever comes out you are stuck the default


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> seems they changed the chip to a cheap pic which makes the stick no more updatable via usb/pc.
> it cant be updated via any means?
> I guess the official website is lying then:  http://www.ps3break.com/
> 
> ...



what about the other one that shoptemp sells then? http://www.usbbreak.com/


----------



## Thoob (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, that USBbreak one says on its site:



			
				usbbreak.com said:
			
		

> Upgradeable hardware firmware thoroughly!


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2010)

strangely its the same sentence as the PS3BREAK website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
so just don't upgrade your PS3 to 3.42, anyway i doubt they'll find another breach that easily (considering it took them 5 years to find that first one) that's all there is to it anyway...


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

well, if you get a pic programmer the pic is updatable ... so its not a lie at all ...


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

here is the email i got from the ps3break.com support after asking if they are using cheap PICs now


Dear Customer:
First of all. thanks your feedback and your support ! 
If the model are genuine by our company .then it's support upgradable ! 


B,rgds!

Nikita


well...^^


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 18, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> well, if you get a pic programmer the pic is updatable ... so its not a lie at all ...


that depends. the way that PIC chips work is that unless its an eeprom type, the write leg is usually shorted out at the end of a sucessful write, rendering the chip read-only. additionally, settings in the chip can be set to "encrypted" so that you can't even read the contents of a PIC without stripping the epoxy from the chip to expose the legs and manually read it.

PIC chips are cheap, but for the most part they aren't too powerful or very fast.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for pointing that out thieves like us

it seems as there is no leg cut or whatever.

http://psx-scene.com/forums/attachment.php...mp;d=1284771907

maybe its possible to upgrade this thing after all via usb port?


----------

